# D.auratus locale?



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where these "Camo" auratus are collected ? I'm pretty sure that they're a "canal zone" morph. I"m just looking for some more specific local data.

Thanks,

Johnny
This Island Earth Herpetoculture


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I can't get the picture to work... try loading it in the DB gallery and posting it thru there?


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Corey.

Johnny


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Now I see the pic! Very nice frog 

It looks like the Camo Kahlua & Cremes from Robb Melacon - he has better information that me so I'd contact him, if that is in fact where the frogs came from (and all the camos should unless someone used the name). Robb's frogs are from animals that have collection info.


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

These came in with "Kahlua & Creams" so, I was already thinking that they were just variations on the same morph or at least exist very colse to one another. I'll have to get a hold of him and see what he's got to say. 

Thanks
Johnny


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah, then technically they aren't "Camos" as camos are a distinct bloodline with collection data, and they shouldn't be called that, tho they do look similar. Old bloodlines of Kahlua & Cremes (before the panama shipments) where typically just variations of brown and bronze, the new imports seem to have a bit of green in them tho, that were present in the "Camos" but not the old like Kahlua & Cremes. All three of these lines should probibly be kept seperate - but when they are all called the same thing it gets tricky.


----------

